# Gildenruf, Gildenerfahrung. Jetzt mal genauer



## Bullzyi (9. Dezember 2010)

hallo, und zwar habe ich schon einige FAQs gelesen aber trotzdem habe ich offene Fragen.

Es gibt Gildenruf und Gildenexp

Frage 1.)

Gildenexp scheint gecapt zu sein. Und zwar doppelt. 1.) Ist die Gildenexp die ein Charakter einer Gilde geben kann " WOCHENWEISE " gecapt und 2.) gibt ein " tägliches "globales Gildenerfahrungcap. 

Frage 2.)

Ist Gildenruf uncapt ? Durch Selbstversuch bin ich draufgekommen das 0.2 % der EXP einer Quest als Gildenruf bekomme. Queste ich viel steigt mein Gildenruf " sehr schnell " an. Welche Gildenboni brauchen " welche Rufstufe ? ". Ich schätze mal das Gildenmount der level 25 Gilde wird einen ehrfürchtigen Ruf brauchen. Was ist dazwischen ? Was bekomme ich ab neutral, wohlwollend .... usw ? Die 5 % mehr EXP wirken z.b schon ab einem neutralen Beruf. 

Frage 3.)

Habe gelesen bei größeren Gilden nur der Gildenerfahrung der 15 fleißigsten zählt. Ist diese Regel Charakter oder Account " gebunden ". Nehmen wir 2 Spieler sind fleißig und jeder von ihnen hat 8 Charaktere auf einem Server. Diese beiden bilden dann mit ihren 2 mal 8 Charakteren eine Gilde und haben dann nach adam Riese 16 Leute drinnen. Könnten diese dann nach dem Erreichen des Spielergildenexpcaps mit dem nächsten Char weiter sammeln oder ist das Accountgebunden ?

Frage 4.) Wie kann ich als 85 er Charakter überhaupteffektiv Gildenerfahrung / Gildenruf erzeugen ? Berufen skillen blabla schön und gut aber damit kann man doch nicht wirklich " gut Punkte machen ". Einen Twink anfangen gilt als Antwort nicht !


----------



## Versace83 (9. Dezember 2010)

zu 1. was genau ist deine Frage?

zu 2. kann ich nix zu sagen

zu 3. diese Regel ist meiner Meinung nach Charakter gebunden... sobald das woechentliche cap erreicht ist kann man mit dem Twink in der gleichen Gilde weiter sammeln.

zu 4. durch Inis/Raids/Erfolge... ich meine gelesen zu haben dass eine bestimmte Anzahl von Gildenmitgliedern in einer Gruppe (ich glaube 4/5 in einer Dungeon Gruppe) sein muessen damit man Gildenruf/-erfahrung erhaelt.


----------



## CarpoX (9. Dezember 2010)

Also zu 2. kann ich sagen, dass Ruf ebenfalls ein Cap hat. Stehe gerade zB bei 4010 Ruf und bekomme regelmäßig die Mitteiliung im Chat (beim Quest abgeben etc), dass ich meinen maximalen Gildenruf für diese Wocheb ereits erreicht habe.


----------



## myxir21 (9. Dezember 2010)

Versace83 schrieb:


> zu 4. durch Inis/Raids/Erfolge... ich meine gelesen zu haben dass eine bestimmte Anzahl von Gildenmitgliedern in einer Gruppe (ich glaube 4/5 in einer Dungeon Gruppe) sein muessen damit man Gildenruf/-erfahrung erhaelt.



Diese Frage würde mich auch interessieren. Ich bin in einer 2 Mann Gilde. In der Ingamebeschreibung steht lediglich das man Bosse töten muss. Nicht aber das 4/5 der Spieler in der Gilde sein müssen.


----------



## Jannika (14. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen,

ich hab mal eine Frage zu dem Gildenruf Cap:

weiß irgendwer, ob die Woche, für die der Cap erreicht ist, an einem bestimmten Tag beginnt/endet? Oder ist es von Charakter zu Charakter unterschiedlich (Beispiel: Char 1 erreicht Cap Dienstags und Dienstag die Woche drauf wird resettet und Char 2 erreicht Cap Freitags und Freitag darauf wird resettet)?

Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen mit gemacht und könnte mir bitte weiterhelfen? 

Vielen Dank, Grüßle, Janni


----------



## Jasrik (14. Dezember 2010)

Wissen nein. aber ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass jeweils Mittwoch reset sein soll.


----------



## Morcan (14. Dezember 2010)

Scheint aber nicht ganz so zu sein. Ich kann heute bereits wieder Ruf sammeln.


----------



## stefscot (14. Dezember 2010)

Jasrik schrieb:


> Wissen nein. aber ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass jeweils Mittwoch reset sein soll.



Korrekt. Hatte am Dienstagabend Ruf Cap und konnte ab Mittwochabend wieder weiter Ruf farmen.


----------



## Hoschie78 (14. Dezember 2010)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Diese Frage würde mich auch interessieren. Ich bin in einer 2 Mann Gilde. In der Ingamebeschreibung steht lediglich das man Bosse töten muss. Nicht aber das 4/5 der Spieler in der Gilde sein müssen.



Doch, es müssen mindestens 80% einer Gilde sein, damit man Ruf sammelt.....also 4/5, 8/10 und 20/25....1000% sicher, Quelle grad keine Lust zu suchen


----------



## Jannika (14. Dezember 2010)

Jasrik schrieb:


> Wissen nein. aber ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass jeweils Mittwoch reset sein soll.




Okay, ich dachte mir auch irgendwie, dass es wohl Mittwochs resettet wird, aber ich hab nix darüber gefunden. Gut, danke vielmals für die Antworten! 

Schönen Tag noch, Grüßle, Janni


----------



## arakil (14. Dezember 2010)

mitwoch kann nicht sein da ich letzte woche dienstag bereits das cap hatte und es am mitwoch net resetet wurde (ausnahme der reset wäre ausgesetzt wesen)

zu 1.) nein es gibt KEIN wochenweises gildenexp cap. is ne aussage die ich von einem GM bekommen habe sondern es is nen bug wenn ihr am sonntag nicht resetet wurdet was auch nicht jeder gilde passierte.

zu 2.) gildenruf hat ein cap von ca 4 bis 5k so wie ich das sehe aber genau kann ichs net sagen da der ruf bei jeden anders stopt

zu 3.) ich denke dies is charakter gebunden da es ja kleine Gilden unterstützen soll und nicht behindern soll

zu 4.) du bekommst für JEDE tat gildenexp. auch fürs töten von bossen ohne gildengruppe. in einer gilden gruppe aber halt mehr (da mehr gildenmitglieder die exp einbringen) 

eine gildengruppe besteht aus 4/5 8/10 21/25 personen. erst dann handelt es sich um einen gildenrun und man bekommt noch mal extra bonis auf ruf und exp sowie gildenerfolge fürs clearn und co.

zusätzlich kannst du auch an erfolgen arbeiten. da diese erst viele belohnungen freischalten. dabei bestimmt der ruf aber auch wieder welche chars zählen da die erfolge rufgebunden sind ( min wohlwollend/respektvoll)


hoffe konnte nen wenig weiterhelfen


[E] und leute achtet mal drauf das ihr ruf und exo unterscheidet. gildenruf sammelt ihr immer wenn ihr ruf bekommt egal ob solo oder in gruppe oder in gildengruppe gildenexp gibts aber deutlich mehr in einer gildengruppe und gildenerfolge nur in solch einer


----------



## Tiroon (17. Dezember 2010)

_The 5x multiplier is currently active for both experience and reputation. Getting stuck around 9k is right around where we expect players to be with the multiplier. The cap on reputation is weekly and will reset Tuesday night at 3am. 

Sorry for the mix up.
http://blue.mmo-champion.com/topic/23177/guild-reputation
_


----------



## Bullzyi (18. Dezember 2010)

Es wurde ja hotfixed jetzt das Gildenerfolge keine Gildenexp ( oder Gildenruf bringen ). Bin mir aber nicht sicher welches von beiden oder sogar beide.

Was hat diese Änderung bewirkt ?

Habe noch immer nicht verstanden wie ich nun als fertiger 85 iger mit allen Berufen max und der keine Dailys macht fett GildenEXP und Gildenruf sammeln kann.


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. Dezember 2010)

Bullzyi schrieb:


> Habe noch immer nicht verstanden wie ich nun als fertiger 85 iger mit allen Berufen max und der keine Dailys macht fett GildenEXP und Gildenruf sammeln kann.



Durch Instanzen mit Gildengruppen, durch Raids, BG's, etc.


----------



## Fembot (7. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mal eine frage...


Ich war heute mit 3 leuten aus der Gilde in einer
Ini und wir drei haben kein Gildenruf bekommen.
Mein ruf für die woche ist noch nicht erreicht.
Woran kann es liegen das ich kein ruf bekomme?


----------



## Trollzacker (7. Juli 2011)

hi,

soweit ich weiss, bekommt man nur für das erledigen von quests gildenruf. wenn du mit leuten aus deiner gilde in eine ini gehst, dann sammelt gildenerfahrungspunkte für den stufenanstieg.


----------

